# P938 ammo finicky or no



## markrb (Mar 13, 2011)

I am strongly considering getting the P938, but I have heard it is ammo finicky.
Is this true.
I have thousands of rounds of 115 grain and don't want to have to go and buy a whole bunch of new ammo just because a gun doesn't like it.


----------



## RKL245 (Jul 8, 2012)

I put 150 rounds through mine, the first 100 were. 124 gr. then the next 50 were 115 gr. Federal FMJ. No problems with any of them. Will shoot some more on Monday several hundred rounds of 115 gr., I will report if there are any problems

Keith


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

If you buy one made in 2013 you can put what you want in it.


----------



## RKL245 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine was made in April 2013

Keith


----------



## catfish2 (Jan 8, 2013)

My 938 was purchased in late Feb. All I had at the time was 115 grain ammo of various brands (no Russian). First 3-4 boxes thru would result in about 1 ftf every other mag or so. Ammo brand did not seem to matter. Now she runs smooth with no issues, again with no preference to brands. Last two trips to range issues all after 4+ boxes of different brands and bullet weights. Just needed some breaking in.


----------



## markrb (Mar 13, 2011)

catfish2 said:


> My 938 was purchased in late Feb. All I had at the time was 115 grain ammo of various brands (no Russian). First 3-4 boxes thru would result in about 1 ftf every other mag or so. Ammo brand did not seem to matter. Now she runs smooth with no issues, again with no preference to brands. Last two trips to range issues all after 4+ boxes of different brands and bullet weights. Just needed some breaking in.


Did you mean to say "no issues" instead of "issues" on that last line? If there were issues could you tell me what they were please?


----------



## srb (Jun 8, 2012)

My p938 had a birthday of sept 2012 i've run magtech 115g and 124g golden saber 147g and federal hydra shock 124g no one issue


----------



## catfish2 (Jan 8, 2013)

Yep, I ment no issues. Seems to perform perfectly now. Pretty darn accurate as well, much better than I expected from such a small platform.


----------



## markrb (Mar 13, 2011)

All this is great news.
Now I need to decide if I spend $400 on the Shield (yes, my local shop has these) or $600 for a P938.
Is the P938 worth $200 more to me and do I have an extra $200.
If it was $100 I wouldn't hesitate and get the 938.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Absolutely.... it's so small & easy to carry... and imo, more accurate than most guns the same size.

It's a hellava gun.


----------



## Sc0tts0 (Aug 27, 2012)

I just picked one of these up a week ago (the p938 extreme) sort of on impulse because my wife and I were looking for good summer carry firearms and for me its quite an adjustment (she went with the M&P shield in 9mm). I can hit center of mass at 15 and 21 feet with not too many issues, but my groups are definitely WAY bigger than I'm used to and I have to really, really concentrate to get them that way. Otherwise I seem to shoot low center-ish with it. I'm thinking I am unintentionally pushing down anticipating the recoil. The recoil is a little sharp for 9mm in a pistol this size. I also seem to keep inadvertently kicking the safety on now and then while shooting, but that's really due to thumb placement. Also, I absolutely would not use this pistol without the extended mag. With the standard flat mag my pinky is utterly useless and my fourth finger barely fits. I guess I have big hands.

I'm definitely not comfortable enough with it to carry it yet, but at this point I think most of my problem with it is just getting used to its diminutive dimensions, tiny sight radius and light weight. My favorite and "go to" pistols are pretty heavy and large like the 92FS and CZ-75 so this is a big eye opener for me!  I haven't shot it nearly enough to make any sound judgments but I will say its definitely fun to shoot, even if I'm not very proficient with it yet. This weekend I'll put another few hundred rounds through it and see how I feel.

If you can, I would recommend trying before buying.


----------



## markrb (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the insight. I had a Khar CM9 before which is as small if not smaller.
I was never comfortable enough with it's reliability to actually carry, but I shot it pretty well.
I have no doubt that I will be able to handle this gun and shoot it well enough.


----------



## frogjunk (Nov 21, 2012)

My 938 Nightmare shoots, and always has, EVERYTHiNG I've put into it. Lots, of reloads, too. Superb gun! Worth the extra $200, in my opinion.


----------



## Virg (Sep 25, 2010)

Mine was made late 2012 and it feeds everything well. No malfunctions what so ever in 400 rounds and counting. I highly recommended it unless you used to a striker fired no manual safety type pistol then I would have to say go with the Shield.


----------



## Xxhowiexx (Mar 2, 2013)

My nightmare only fires Aguila 124gr flawlessly. Tried a couple other brands and weights with constant fail to ejects. I'm calling sig tomorrow. It was born early 2012.


----------



## wwwprof (Jul 27, 2011)

No problems with my 938 and I use inexpensive 115gr. If the gun was manufactured during the last half of 2013 you should be good to go as the early issues seem to have been remedied.


----------

